# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > القانون الإداري >  عناصر المرفق العام

## هيثم الفقى

تتمثل هذه العناصر  في أربعة هى :- 
أولاً : المرفق  العام نشاط منظم  " مشروع "  تنشئوه   الدولة :-
يقصد بذلك أن المرفق العام مشروع أي نشاط منظم تمارسه مجموعة بشرية مستعينة بوسائل مادية وفنية وقانونية لتحقيق غرض معين أي أن المرفق العام يحتوي على هيئة تنظيمية " رئاسية " تقوم بوضع الخطوط العريضة للعمل داخل المرافق كما تتولى الإشراف والرقابة . ويترتب على ذلك أن المرفق العام ما هو إلا منظمة تتكون من هيكل إداري متكامل ومرتب تريبا هرميا متدرجا يضم مجموعة من الإدارات والفروع والأقسام المختلفة ذات التخصصات المختلفة التي تتوزع فيما بينها لكي تؤدي في النهاية إلى تحقيق أهداف المرفق .
وبالإضافة  إلى الوسائل  البشرية سالفة الذكر يستعين المشروع في سبيل تحقيق غرضه بوسائل قانونية  وفنية ومادية  
والوسائل القانونية 00تتمثل في أن المرفق العام يستخدم في إدارته أساليب القانون العام لن المشروعات الخاصة بطبيعة الحال تستخدم أساليب القانون الخاص . 
أما الوسائل  الفنية 00 فالمرفق العام يستخدم منها ما يتلائم  مع الغرض الذي يستهدفه  وما يتفق مع طبيعته. 
وأما الوسائل المادية00 التي يستخدمها المرفق العام فتضم الأدوات والأموال العقارية والمنقولة وكذلك النقود اللازمة للاتفاق على المرفق . 
وإذا كان يشترط انشاء المرفق العام عن طريق  الدولة فلا  يشترط أن تقوم الدولة بإدارته  إذا يكفي  أن تشرف على           
 الجهة  التي عهدت اليها بإدارة  هذا المرفق التي قد تكون  هيئة أو شركة خاصة . 
ثانيا :  استهداف النفع  العام :-
لا يمكن القول بوجود مرفق عام إلا إذا استهدف تحقيق النفع العام أو إذا خدمة عامة لأن الغرض من إنشاء المرافق العامة هو اشباع الحاجات العامة للأفراد سواء أكانت هذه الحاجات مادية كتوفير السلع التمونية ووسائل النقل وتوريد المياه الغازية والكهرباء أم معنوية كتوفير الأمن للمواطنين والمحافظة على صحتهم وكفالة قدر من التعليم والثقافة لهم على أنه يلاحظ أن تحقيق النفع العام لا يعد كافيا اعتبار المشروعات التي تنشؤها الدولة مرافق عامة . 
يرى غالبية فقهاء القانون العام00 أن عنصر النفع العام الذي يترتب عليه اعتبار المشروع مرفقا عاماً لا يتحقق إلا أذا كان من نوع النفع العام الذي يعجز الأفراد والمشروعات الخاصة عن تحقيقه أو لا يرغبون في تحقيقه ومعنى هذا أن المرفق العام لا يكون كذلك إلا إذا كان الغرض من انشائه سد الفراغ الذي يعجز النشاط الفردي عن ملئه أو يعجز عن سده على الوجه الأكمل . 
وبناء على ما تقدم00 فإن المشروعات الصناعية والتجارية التي تنشؤها الدولة لا تعتبر مرافق عامة إذا كانت تهدف إلى مجرد تحقيق الربح بواسطة المنافسة مع المشروعات الخاصة ولكنها تعد مرافق عامة إذا كانت تبغى توجيه النشاط الخاص         
 نحو تحقيق الأهداف العامة للدولة ومع ذلك يذهب فريق من الفقه الفرنسي إلى أنه لا يشترط أن يكون النفع العام الذي يتحقق عن طريق المرفق العام مما يعجز النشاط الفردي عن القيام به أو لا يستطيع ذلك على وجه مرض . 
Hesham Hendy
ولا يجوز أن يكون الهدف الأساسي من إنشاء المرافق العامة تحقق الربح وهذه نتيجة طبيعة لاشتراط النفع العام في كل مرفق وتأسيساً على هذا فلا يمكن اعتبار المشروع الذي ينشأ لمجرد الربح مرفقا عاماً . 
على أنه إذا كانت المشروعات الصناعية والتجارية والزراعية تحقق الربح فإنها لا تستهدف الربح بصفة اساسية وانما تهدف في النهاية إلى تحقيق النفع العام أما الربح الذي تحققه فهوة أمر طبيعي بالنظر إلى طبيعة النشاط الذي تمارسه هذه المرافق وعلى هذا فإنه يغير وجود عنصر المنفعة العامة فإننا لا نكون بصدد مرفق عام . 
ثالثا : خضوع المرفق العام للسلطة العامة :-
يعتبر هذا العنصر من أهم عناصر المرفق العام لأنه هو الذي يميزه عن المشروعات الخاصة ذلك لأنه توجد مشروعات خاصة كثيرة تحقق النفع العام ولكنها لا تعتبر مرافق عامة مثال ذلك المعاهد والمدارس الخاصة ومشروعات البر والإحسان وجمعيات الحج والعمرة التي ينشؤها الأفراد وأنما تعتبر تلك المشروعات مشروعات خاصة ذات نفع عام وذلك لتخلف عنصر خضوعها         
 لهيمنة السلطة العامة . وبناء على ذلك 00 فإنه يشترط لاعتبار المشروعات التي تهدف إلى تحقيق النفع العام مرافق عامة أن تخضع للسلطة العامة المتمثلة في الدولة أو أحد أشخاص القانون العام الأخرى . 
رابعاً : خضوع  المرفق العام لنظام قانوني :-
يختلف عن نظام القانون الخاص ( نظام قانوني استثنائي ) يرى جانب من الفقه أنه لكي نكون بصدد مرفق عام فإنه لابد من خضوع المشروع لنظام قانوني استثنائي أي للنظام القانوني الخاص بالمرافق العامة ويقصدون بذلك أن يخضع المشروع لأحكام ومبادئ القانون الإداري وأن تتبع إدارته وسائل القانون العام التي تعتمد في الأساس على ما تتمتع به الإدارة بوصفها سلطة عامة من حقوق وامتيازات غير أن هذا الرأي وجهت له سهام النقد من غالبية فقهاء القانون العام وذلك لسببين :-
الأول : ان المرافق العامة لم تعد كلها في الوقت الحاضر مرافق إدارية بحتة تخضع لأحكام ومبادئ القانون الإداري ويتبع في إدارتها وسائل القانون العام وإنما وجدت بجانب المرافق الإدارية البحتة انواع اخرى من المرافق العامة معترف لها بصفة المرفق العام باتفاق الفقه والقضاء . 
والثاني : أنه على فرض خضوع المرافق العامة لنظام قانوني خاص واستثنائي فإنه من المعروف أن هذا النظام القانوني لا ينطبق إلا حيث يستقر الرأي على أننا بصدد مرفق عام بمعنى أن انطباق القانوني الاستثنائي على المرافق العامة لا يمكن إلا أن يكون نتيجة لثبوت هذه الصفة وليس شرطا أو سببا لثبوتها .

----------

